# Industry News: Sony FX3 leaks ahead of an official announcement



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2021)

> *Update:* SonyAlphaRumors is now reporting that this new Sony camera will not shoot 8K and will top out at 4K 120P. Along with this correction, they are reporting that the FX3 will use CFExpress type A and will retail at €3795.
> 
> It looks like Sony is going after both Blackmagic Designs and Canon with their next cinema camera, the Sony FX3 (ILME-FX3). It appears to be an E-mount cinema camera with impressive known specs.
> According to SonyAlphaRumors the camera will have the following capabilities, and much more.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 11, 2021)

This looks like the first self-contained pocket cinema camera.
8K does not really make sense for the form factor but who knows?
FX3 will either have to cost more than FX6 or have lower specs if Sony does not want to piss their existing customers off.
There are so many interesting cameras coming out right now that are impossible to get so I will wait until it all shakes out.


----------



## padam (Feb 11, 2021)

It won't have any ND filters, so I can't image it would make any FX6 user unhappy, it is a completely different camera.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 11, 2021)

padam said:


> It won't have any ND filters, so I can't image it would make any FX6 user unhappy, it is a completely different camera.


ZV-1 has ND filters so I would not be so sure


----------



## amorse (Feb 11, 2021)

While I have absolutely no experience operating a dedicated video camera, I find it interesting that this device has both a record button and a traditional shutter button. I wonder if this is targeted to do some more hybrid work, but instead of adding video capability to a photo camera it's adding photo capability to a video camera?


----------



## Rocksthaman (Feb 11, 2021)

Video camera is a photo camera. Photographers I’m sure are frustrated, but video is the current frontier.

Makes sense though if you think about it. The more use a company gets out of a camera design the more cost effective the cameras can be. I primarily take photos but enjoy the video aspect as well.


----------



## padam (Feb 11, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> ZV-1 has ND filters so I would not be so sure


It is a fixed lens camera, no interchangeable lenses. Also, technically speaking, it has only _one _ND filter with 2 stops that is built into the optical formula, like on the Canon XC10 or XC15 (also fixed lens, there it is 3 stops)
Much better than nothing, but really not that useful if you are a professional.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 11, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> Video camera is a photo camera. Photographers I’m sure are frustrated, but video is the current frontier.
> 
> Makes sense though if you think about it. The more use a company gets out of a camera design the more cost effective the cameras can be. I primarily take photos but enjoy the video aspect as well.


C70 is the first cinema camera for a lot of owners of mirrorless and DSLR owners partly because of the familiar design.
FX3 makes sense in that regard but that type of Sony user probably already has an A7S III. 
I have also come across several people with both A7S III and C70.
I am not so sure this will put an end to that trend.
Interesting times indeed.


----------



## dolina (Feb 11, 2021)

Looking forward to Canon's answer to this. Competition is important to force innovation.


----------



## dirtyvu (Feb 11, 2021)

Ehh. After seeing the A1, I don't think Canon has to worry.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Feb 11, 2021)

Looks like an extra thick M6 Mark II . Good on Sony to create an new form factor to their cinema line. Curious to see how much this will cost, and if the extra thick body will help with heat buildup.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Looks like another good release but Canon can equally produce similar / better models going forward.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Feb 11, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> Ehh. After seeing the A1, I don't think Canon has to worry.


Yea, depends on the market. Sony probably has the best hybrids on the market and has fewer spec compromises, Canon is stronger in the dedicated photo or video specifically.

Its interesting to say the least. The model Sony seems to implement is that the hardware will segment the cameras, while Canon the Software and ergonomics.

My R5 and R6 are Perfect for photo. Do they replace a C70, no.

An A1 or A7siii or Fx3 could potentially with an xlr adapter and ND. No telling how close the A7iv could get to being both.


----------



## padam (Feb 11, 2021)

Sibir Lupus said:


> Looks like an extra thick M6 Mark II . Good on Sony to create an new form factor to their cinema line. Curious to see how much this will cost, and if the extra thick body will help with heat buildup.


The price will be in the same ballpark as the A7SIII (or Panasonic S1H) and it is also suggested that it has the same sensor and video features as well, no IBIS but it has active cooling so a slightly different take on that technology like the FX6.


----------



## jayphotoworks (Feb 11, 2021)

padam said:


> The price will be in the same ballpark as the A7SIII (or Panasonic S1H) and it is also suggested that it has the same sensor and video features as well, no IBIS but it has active cooling so a slightly different take on that technology like the FX6.



It appears from the buttons and joystick that it will use the cinema system OS which is dramatically different than the A7 series bodies and I assume will have the same two primary operating modes (custom and Cine EI). Not entirely as consumer friendly as say the A7 series. That being said, the cinema system OS is still primarily designed with more of a joystick/button operation because on most full size FS/FX/etc... bodies, your right hand is on the grip which has its own duplicate controls. They did make the power switch a zoom rocker, so it will be nice with either digital clear zoom or the new $7000 16-35 PZ...


----------



## NeatnTidy (Feb 11, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


In your links to the sony alpha rumors site they explicitly state that this camera will NOT have 8k.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 11, 2021)

NeatnTidy said:


> In your links to the sony alpha rumors site they explicitly state that this camera will NOT have 8k.


So I suppose I should look for a chicken-clucking sound effect.


----------



## tmroper (Feb 11, 2021)

Is there even much of a market in "pocket" cinema cameras to go after? Even Blackmagic started making the much larger, much more capable Ursa, rather than relying just their first little camera. While Sony has lead the way and helped create the market for mirrorless, this seems like a step backward into the past, with a cinema form factor that was never all that popular.


----------



## telemaque (Feb 11, 2021)

Interested to see the official specs and image quality at the end.
Looks like a competitor to a Canon C70 at a 20-25% lower price.
I expect Canon to react on it...

Let's see how Canon is going to respond.


----------



## Aregal (Feb 11, 2021)

I really think this will be aimed to be used with Airpeak (Sony cinema UAV) and compliment FX6, FX9, and Venice productions.


----------



## jedy (Feb 12, 2021)

tmroper said:


> Is there even much of a market in "pocket" cinema cameras to go after? Even Blackmagic started making the much larger, much more capable Ursa, rather than relying just their first little camera. While Sony has lead the way and helped create the market for mirrorless, this seems like a step backward into the past, with a cinema form factor that was never all that popular.


Sure there is. Firstly you have dedicated videographers who don’t have the budget for cine cameras and other high end industry equipment. They likely want to have smaller, more affordable video cameras (owning more than one for multi cam and or as a backup) for their small video business. Secondly there are those professionals using cine cameras that may want to own a camera like this to use as a b-cam that could easily fit on a rig or a drone. It’s sometimes about using whatever will get the job done and having smaller cameras can be vital if recording in smaller spaces.


----------



## wanderer23 (Feb 12, 2021)

Aregal said:


> I really think this will be aimed to be used with Airpeak (Sony cinema UAV) and compliment FX6, FX9, and Venice productions.


Yeah, kinda like how a komodo is designed to be used as a crash cam. But the reality is majority of buyers will never use a komodo as a crash cam nor the fx3 as a drone cam. capable of doign decently to well in most scenarios i'm sure.


----------



## jam05 (Feb 12, 2021)

dolina said:


> Looking forward to Canon's answer to this. Competition is important to force innovation.


Answer? This is an answer to Canon, RED Komodo, & Blackmagic. The C70 was just released only 2 months ago. The Komodo and C70 are excellent devices and very difficult to top at their prices.


----------



## jam05 (Feb 12, 2021)

jedy said:


> Sure there is. Firstly you have dedicated videographers who don’t have the budget for cine cameras and other high end industry equipment. They likely want to have smaller, more affordable video cameras (owning more than one for multi cam and or as a backup) for their small video business. Secondly there are those professionals using cine cameras that may want to own a camera like this to use as a b-cam that could easily fit on a rig or a drone. It’s sometimes about using whatever will get the job done and having smaller cameras can be vital if recording in smaller spaces.


The S7S3 was supposedly that camera. Supply and demand isnt as strong as you are imagining. Camera sales are the lowest in over a decade and not magically turning itself around. They are basically treading water at best. High price niche devices. $599 cameras can be mounted on UAVs/drones. No need whatsoever for a $4000 camera for that application with lighter payload alternatves galore.


----------



## jam05 (Feb 12, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> C70 is the first cinema camera for a lot of owners of mirrorless and DSLR owners partly because of the familiar design.
> FX3 makes sense in that regard but that type of Sony user probably already has an A7S III.
> I have also come across several people with both A7S III and C70.
> I am not so sure this will put an end to that trend.
> Interesting times indeed.


What makes you believe that the C70 is the first cinema camera for a lot of DSLR owners? The availability is in limited quantities. Where are you getting your facts from? You are purely speculating. The C70 is Not even Canons first Cinema camera in that form factor. And it's predecessor the Cine XC10 most likely has sold millions more units in comparison to DSLR owners before the camera market tanked. Maybe you should research Canons Cine line before making such a claim. The C70 has sold relatively only a few units in comparison. its not like cameras are stacked to the ceiling in warehouses.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 12, 2021)

jam05 said:


> What makes you believe that the C70 is the first cinema camera for a lot of DSLR owners?


That is what many buyers of the C70 said. Forgive me for taking their word for it instead of doing my own investigation.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 12, 2021)

Sibir Lupus said:


> Looks like an extra thick M6 Mark II .


I would love to see an EF-M mount version of this from Canon.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 12, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Answer? This is an answer to Canon, RED Komodo, & Blackmagic. The C70 was just released only 2 months ago. The Komodo and C70 are excellent devices and very difficult to top at their prices.


I am not sure that I would compare that with RED Komodo.
It is more akin to Sigma Fp.


----------



## MaxDiesel (Feb 12, 2021)

dolina said:


> Looking forward to Canon's answer to this. Competition is important to force innovation.


Canon C50 and I expect some sort of teaser release soon due to Sony releasing theirs.


----------



## telemaque (Feb 12, 2021)

Aregal said:


> I really think this will be aimed to be used with Airpeak (Sony cinema UAV) and compliment FX6, FX9, and Venice productions.



Good point. I did not connect with Airpeak but you are right this could well be one of the targets.

For those who have not seen the below Airpeak movie shot in Austria:


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Feb 12, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I would love to see an EF-M mount version of this from Canon.


As would I, but I doubt that will ever happen. With the rumored C50, I'm sure a PL or RF mount option will be the choices for that upcoming cinema camera.


----------



## padam (Feb 12, 2021)

Sibir Lupus said:


> As would I, but I doubt that will ever happen. With the rumored C50, I'm sure a PL or RF mount option will be the choices for that upcoming cinema camera.


No, they only offer interchangeable mounts in their bigger cameras, C200 and upwards.

For these small cameras with the newer RF-mount, you can simply install an adapter like this one:









Vocas Canon R-mount to PL adapter kit including support for Canon EOS C70


Consists of a Canon R-mount to PL adapter (0900-0018) and Vocas PL adapter support for Canon EOS C70 (0900-0032). This support attaches directly on the Canon EOS C70 camera offering maximum stability for your PL lenses.




www.vocas.com


----------



## jam05 (Feb 13, 2021)

Interesting that CR and SAR both love to leave out the monster in the room. RED Komodo. As if it doesn't even matter to mention.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 13, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> Yea, depends on the market. Sony probably has the best hybrids on the market and has fewer spec compromises, Canon is stronger in the dedicated photo or video specifically.
> 
> Its interesting to say the least. The model Sony seems to implement is that the hardware will segment the cameras, while Canon the Software and ergonomics.
> 
> ...


I had no idea Canon offered a dedicated photo camera.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Feb 13, 2021)

telemaque said:


> Interested to see the official specs and image quality at the end.
> Looks like a competitor to a Canon C70 at a 20-25% lower price.
> I expect Canon to react on it...
> 
> Let's see how Canon is going to respond.


This. I like the pressure. I would really like to have 10 bit internal and honestly in a non-log profile in the c50/c90. Also 120 FPS with sound and some kind of xlr adapter option in the R5/R1 / R1C.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 13, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Interesting that CR and SAR both love to leave out the monster in the room. RED Komodo. As if it doesn't even matter to mention.


I am not sure RED Komodo competes with this one as much as it competes with C70 and FX6 but there is not enough info yet to know for sure.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 13, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I had no idea Canon offered a dedicated photo camera.


They do but for the most part, they require regular film or photo paper.


----------



## jam05 (Feb 13, 2021)

"Active Cooling". Run out of options and model choices. Canon's R5 slammed the door last year. Cant put anymore stuff in those hybrid teeny weeny camera bodies regardless of Auto Pwr OFF Temp, without Active Cooling


----------



## jam05 (Feb 13, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I am not sure RED Komodo competes with this one as much as it competes with C70 and FX6 but there is not enough info yet to know for sure.


Sure it does. If the FX3 competes with the C70 it competes with the RED Komodo. The Komodo and the C70 are the same exact segment, and some have purchased both devices. There are countless Komodo vs C70 comparisons. The FX3 would be a choice between the 3. Not just the C70. Althoug some would love not having to compete with RED.


----------



## jam05 (Feb 13, 2021)

a


Aregal said:


> I really think this will be aimed to be used with Airpeak (Sony cinema UAV) and compliment FX6, FX9, and Venice productions.


Its a Cinema camera. Not a mere "Video" camera. Totally different segment and user market. One can use any video camera on a UAV. That's why it wears the FX and Cinema label. Sony has a video line and Cinema line. It will be priced below the FX6. The same as its competitors. Canon will introduce its EOS C50.


----------



## jam05 (Feb 13, 2021)

amorse said:


> While I have absolutely no experience operating a dedicated video camera, I find it interesting that this device has both a record button and a traditional shutter button. I wonder if this is targeted to do some more hybrid work, but instead of adding video capability to a photo camera it's adding photo capability to a video camera?


Canon has been producing that form factor for a very long time such as the XC10 and XC15. Google search them, and you'll see the similarities and the dslr style shutter button. Its in ther camcorder tier. Of course most of the lower tiered camcorders are not selling and will eventually be phased out. Not many consumers purchase a dedicated camcorder per se. Sports being one of the exception. A few coaches use their smartphones. But most don want to use their personal smartphone all the time for recording athletes. Its a lot of work removing unless one dumps immediately to a cloud folder. It still ties up ur phone for a bit.


----------



## jedy (Feb 14, 2021)

jam05 said:


> The S7S3 was supposedly that camera. Supply and demand isnt as strong as you are imagining. Camera sales are the lowest in over a decade and not magically turning itself around. They are basically treading water at best. High price niche devices. $599 cameras can be mounted on UAVs/drones. No need whatsoever for a $4000 camera for that application with lighter payload alternatves galore.


Of course anyone can use a $599 camera but i’m talking about getting professional quality video, not a camera for an amateur YouTuber. This is for dedicated videographers looking to get paid work. The specs that have just been leaked suggest it has 4K 120fps and a cooling system for unlimited 4K recording. That is a big deal - think event videographers needing to film for a couple of hours without any overheating issues. Bear in mind, people are buying the R5 and A7SIII and using them for video and the price of the FX3 is not that different but is for people not interested in a stills camera. As I previously said professionals will also use this as a b-cam, to use on rigs and drones.


----------



## telemaque (Feb 15, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> This. I like the pressure. I would really like to have 10 bit internal and honestly in a non-log profile in the c50/c90. Also 120 FPS with sound and some kind of xlr adapter option in the R5/R1 / R1C.



Hello Rocksthaman,
Interesting to read your needs for the next camera which are mostly covered by the C70 !

When C70 came out, I felt it would be too expensive for me.
Meanwhile, I read the user manual. I recommend to read such manual before buying.
It is very enlighting what the camera can or cannot. And less biased than Youtubers shows.




__





 Canon Support for | Canon U.S.A., Inc.


Find support for your Canon . Browse the recommended drivers, downloads, and manuals to make sure your product contains the most up-to-date software.




www.usa.canon.com





I have looked at all possible c70-footage on internet and waow they are looking really good.

BTW, C70 offers in 10 bits several other options than c-log.

In France, there is a very nice second hand market and I found some good options of C200 MkII below 4000 Euros VAT included.
Reading the user manual and the very bizarre codecs offered: either Raw light or 4:2:0 8 bits (like my XA30) and nothing in between convinced me to not look further.

The coming months are going to be exciting for videographers.
Each brand is or will be offering a camera body with pro features are this level of price.

In French the say for a such a moment is *" it is urgent to wait".*


----------



## Rocksthaman (Feb 15, 2021)

telemaque said:


> Hello Rocksthaman,
> Interesting to read your needs for the next camera which are mostly covered by the C70 !
> 
> When C70 came out, I felt it would be too expensive for me.
> ...


Oh I love the C70. It’s a great machine and it pretty competitive price wise too. and add auto WB lock to the list too.

I almost bought one, but I really can’t see myself with another body given I have and R6 and R5. I am much more focused on photography. The limitations to the R5/R6 I mentioned are generally software based and most other manufacturers are putting the full log suite and unlimited recording with xlr adapters as well. Again love canon but I really don’t want to pay or carry around another camera when the much cheaper cameras (gh5, S5, any newer than 2019 Sony) offer the same options. I know I know, just go buy a Sony then.

But it’s Crazy the attachment you form with a camera....I loooooove my R5 with battery grip. I’ll stick with my EF glass for now, probably test a newer Sony soon.


----------



## telemaque (Feb 15, 2021)

I read many of the pages about Canon C70 on Reduser.
They most compare it with Red Komodo obviously. Most of the writers are professionals so not all comments need to be read.

However, there are plenty of videos made with C70 showing the quality of image produced by this body.


REDUSER.net



for those interested, enjoy the reading.


----------

